

The iPhone 5 forecast: a predictable 73 degrees and sunny - czr80
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/13/3323082/iphone-5-predictable-73-degrees-sunny

======
erichocean
This is the only worthwhile article on the iPhone 5/iOS 6 I've read yet.

In a nutshell, Apple now has the "Pixar problem" -- they're so successful that
there's no ability for them to actually innovate, because it risks failure.

Pixar handled this (with Jobs still around, _sigh_ ) by hiring Brad Bird, who
is arguable one of the top directors worldwide now, but at the time, had only
one movie to his name that was a huge failure, commercially (still a great
film though -- _The Iron Giant_ ). Bird brought his own team, his own style,
and a whole boatload of organizational change to Pixar -- and was wildly
successful. _He force Pixar to up their game when they were already at the
top._

(Later, when Pixar needed a save on Ratatouille, Bird was there to pick up the
pieces. He's easily the best hire Pixar made post-IPO.)

I don't know where Apple is going to go, but I don't see anyone like a Brad
Bird on the horizon, and I'm doubtful one even exists to bring in.

Perhaps that's the real problem.

